# Why you should go to DuckDuckGo and totally ignore Google.



## Eskimonster (Jun 20, 2019)

Google censorship has been a rising issue over the past years. Accusations about Google censoring news are surfacing more and more. Let's compare Google search results with Bing, Yahoo and DuckDuckGo to find out if we can see instances of Google manipulating search results.


















						DuckDuckGo — Privacy, simplified.
					

The Internet privacy company that empowers you to seamlessly take control of your personal information online, without any tradeoffs.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## s3thra (Jun 21, 2019)

I use DDG on all my devices. I find their !Bang feature incredibly powerful and useful.

I still use Google for looking up very specific things, such as searching for something that I know has happened quite recently in my local area. Google is very powerful in this regard, but I'll route a Google search indirectly through DDG using the !g bang.

For general searches, DDG is fine though, with the added benefit of it not creeping on you or skewing search results.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 21, 2019)

Been using it on all my devices for years. Google is literally marked untrusted.


----------



## Wavetrex (Jun 21, 2019)

DuckDuckGo for years, except for images.

Apparently Google has some AI magic that analyses what's in the picture, not just the keywords surrounding that picture.
At the moment, when searching for images, they are unbeatable.

But for text/arbitrary content, DDG is my daily driver or search, and has been .... I think almost from the beginning.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 21, 2019)

After i found DuckDuck, i used google like 2 times by error


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 21, 2019)

Tried it but I've come back to Google, it still offers a superior set of results for what I'm actually looking for.

If you have to Google your daily news you're doing it wrong, and with the right search criteria you can step out of bubbles. Still its nice to compare results from time to time and keep an eye on things. DDG is great for that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 21, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Been using it on all my devices for years. Google is literally marked untrusted.


I should do that.  I would firewall Google but too many Androids in the house. 

Been using DDG for years now.


----------



## tvamos (Jun 21, 2019)

I use duck too for last couple years. I feel like Google is turning into evil company, grew too big and powerful.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 21, 2019)

Been DDG for a long time time.



INSTG8R said:


> Been using it on all my devices for years. Google is literally marked untrusted.



Yeah been blocking other google services too, although the site can end up hanging for a while then gives in and lets me go their.


----------



## FYFI13 (Jun 21, 2019)

Tried and went back to Google, as Duck's search results are awful.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 21, 2019)

I just removed Google DNSs from my router.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 21, 2019)

AsRock said:


> Been DDG for a long time time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah been blocking other google services too, although the site can end up hanging for a while then gives in and lets me go their.


Well Google Analytics is pretty much embedded on every page so it’s marked untrusted by default for me, no issues  I agree some of their other services can cause issues.


----------



## 64K (Jun 21, 2019)

Google wields a big stick with sites that want to be brought up in searches.

i.e. the only gaming site that I can visit at work filters certain words like porn, sex, a person named Dick etc....
All of these posts containing any reference to something sexual have to go through a moderator and the moderator puts an asterix in the word before releasing it to be posted so that it becomes p*rn, s*x, D*ck etc....

Reason. Google has sent the site owner multiple warnings that if they see these words then they will have to classify the site as an adult site. It's an automated thing by Google I think. 

Edit: Incorrect assumption.

Net result of the warnings is that the site doesn't come up in searches for "PC gaming news", "game news", "game sites" etc....

I checked through the first 20 pages of such searches and they aren't listed in Google searches.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm a bing guy.


----------



## Readlight (Jun 21, 2019)

Many independent news media is demotized.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2019)

While I love DDG, Google isn't worthless. Google isn't out to get everyone.
(let the flaming commence)


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 21, 2019)

Out of curiosity.. How many of you DuckDuck go users consider yourselves "Conservative" and/or are into "Conspiracies"?


----------



## AltCapwn (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm testing duckduckgo now. 
Let's see if it's as good as google to show relevant results for my work.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 21, 2019)

I am using Google for Google Scholar only


----------



## 64K (Jun 21, 2019)

I just used duckduckgo for the first time and bing for the first time. I made a wrong assumption about Google in #13 because the PC game site I was referring to was nowhere to be found on either of these search engines either unless you specifically typed in the name of the site.

In any case, there's not a day that goes by that I don't use Google for something or another.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 21, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just removed Google DNSs from my router.



OT but...  1.1.1.1 is run by cloudflare and is an excellent censorship (and log) free DNS.


----------



## AltCapwn (Jun 21, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> OT but...  1.1.1.1 is run by cloudflare and is an excellent censorship (and log) free DNS.



1.1.1.1
and
1.0.0.1


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 21, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Out of curiosity.. How many of you DuckDuck go users consider yourselves "Conservative" and/or are into "Conspiracies"?



Im just a dad who thinks google are discusting, my hate begun when google copyed all our library books and stole its contents from the authors.


----------



## AltCapwn (Jun 21, 2019)

Well guys, I'm impressed by DuckDuckGo, even for technical research it's very very good. 

WOW. I'm replacing it on all my device. Bye google and thanks guys.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 21, 2019)

64K said:


> I just used duckduckgo for the first time and bing for the first time. I made a wrong assumption about Google in #13 because the PC game site I was referring to was nowhere to be found on either of these search engines either unless you specifically typed in the name of the site.
> 
> In any case, there's not a day that goes by that I don't use Google for something or another.



Bing works best in america , in europa its useless.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 21, 2019)

I think I might be the only one here who just doesnt care. But I dont really care about world/local news anyway and all the news corps out there are biased and swing towards one direction anyway and journalists are terrible and dont know how to spell check so I cant be bothered.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 21, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I think I might be the only one here who just doesnt care. But I dont really care about world/local news anyway and all the news corps out there are biased and swing towards one direction anyway and journalists are terrible and dont know how to spell check so I cant be bothered.



Its okey, some even think world is flat.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 21, 2019)

Also make sure to ditch chrome. Opera and Firefox are great.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 21, 2019)

There is a new version of opera i just begun testing, its very interesting.
DuckDuckgo works fine with it 









						Opera GX | Gaming Browser | Opera
					

Opera GX is the browser built specifically for gamers. Get unparalleled gaming and browsing features, packed in a powerful revolutionary browser.




					www.opera.com


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 21, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Out of curiosity.. How many of you DuckDuck go users consider yourselves "Conservative" and/or are into "Conspiracies"?



I was wondering that myself, but wasn't going there because free speech is still for the most part a good thing.



Eskimonster said:


> Im just a dad who thinks google are discusting, my hate begun when google copyed all our library books and stole its contents from the authors.



Glad to see some legit reasons to hate google though other than the usual "pizzagate is real news!" stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 21, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I was wondering that myself, but wasn't going there because free speech is still for the most part a good thing.


Yes it is.... But having the right to speak doesn't excuse you from the consequences....aka Inciting a riot/ inducing mass hysteria aka "Pizzgate" "Sandy hook was fake" "Charlottesville"


----------



## Countryside (Jun 21, 2019)

Firefox+DuckDuck thats the way i roll


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## AltCapwn (Jun 21, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> Its okey, some even think world is flat.


Wait are you saying the world isn't flat?!?Y!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2019)

Switched to using duckduckgo for now.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 21, 2019)

natr0n said:


> I'm a bing guy.



Stop lying. Nobody is a bing guy

...right? 

Gotta say, I watched the video, and was surprised a few times which doesn't happen a whole lot with this sort of thing. Chrome is going out somewhere this weekend on all other rigs and Google gets a ban after all.. I'll make do with DDG and maybe click a few more pages than I used to do in search results. Was already making the move to Firefox because really, it feels a bit lighter than Chrome does now and the only drawback is a slightly longer start up time. Functionality is excellent.

Thanks for the eye opening @Eskimonster


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 21, 2019)

I cant help post this


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 21, 2019)

DDG apparently uses results from Bing and Yahoo also, so I submitted my three websites to both of those. My book page came up #1 #2 #4 and #6 on DDG, making it easier for potential readers to find.
It's quick too.
I use Opera because of the almost unlimited amount of speed dials.


----------



## Countryside (Jun 21, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> I cant help post this


----------



## AltCapwn (Jun 21, 2019)

Countryside said:


> View attachment 125443


I checked just to be sure, in canada the best korea is the south one


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 21, 2019)

I tried making DDG my default search provider a couple years back but it didn't stick. Guess it's time to give it another try. Coincidentally I've been looking at ways to decrease my reliance on Google services as of late (been waiting to switch to Microsoft for some stuff, seeing as I'm already giving them money for 365) but in some cases the alternatives I've seen aren't great.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 21, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Stop lying. Nobody is a bing guy


Add me to that list.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 21, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> Its okey, some even think world is flat.


And I'm not one of those.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 21, 2019)

On the Yahoo side, anyone know who the majority stock holders are?

I will not use Yahoo.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> On the Yahoo side, anyone know who the majority stock holders are?
> 
> I will not use Yahoo.


Yahoo is owned by Verizon. I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## cornemuse (Jun 21, 2019)

HA! HA! you're preaching to the choir! I switched quite a while ago. Some sites 'force' Goolag to search. I copy/paste to Duckduck & continue


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 21, 2019)

I still use aol, oh wait, I've got mail


----------



## er557 (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm not switching away from google, i find it the best IT information and tech questions solutions finder, be it community forums, knowledgebases, downloads, maybe simply because it has the most users, and automatically pools more info.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 21, 2019)

Im not telling any one what to do, this purely for information.
Pls take it as such.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jun 22, 2019)

I’ve walked away from Google as a whole, as I really don’t care for the way they operate. Most companies jump on-board the cause-de-jour just to sell their wares, but they will betray those same stances elsewhere just to get access to a few billion potential users. I'd rather they not blow smoke and meddle with results. I was a Bing user for many years (got the reward points), but I have since gone to DDG, and it has been good enough for me.


----------



## blobster21 (Jun 22, 2019)

I switched to duckduckgo after reading this thread.


----------



## Wyverex (Jun 22, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Out of curiosity.. How many of you DuckDuck go users consider yourselves "Conservative" and/or are into "Conspiracies"?


I'd consider myself pretty liberal / left-oriented, and very much not into conspiracies.
I just value my privacy.

DDG has been my primary search engine for the last 3 years or so. There are times where it simply can't find what I want, and at such times I use other engines (Google mostly)


----------



## advanced3 (Jun 22, 2019)

I use Google because there is no such thing as "privacy" anymore, only the illusion of it.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 22, 2019)

Well, I switched most of my searches to DDG a while ago (a year and half, more or less).

I only ever bother using another search engine (Bing and Google) when the results are not what I expected, after going through at least the first hundred, or when I know that I won't get what I want (which happens less often these days).


----------



## 64K (Jun 22, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> I use Google because there is no such thing as "privacy" anymore, only the illusion of it.



That's pretty much the way I see it. If there is something I want to remain private then I don't put it on the internet in any form even in private emails.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 22, 2019)

Started using DDG about two weeks ago.
It seems to work fine. 
I've only used Google once since then.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 22, 2019)

This topic needs to go viral

Brings tears to my eyes



advanced3 said:


> I use Google because there is no such thing as "privacy" anymore, only the illusion of it.



Think of it as security.

Perfect security is impossible - and we have grown to accept that, even in todays' risk-averse society. Why not look at privacy the same way. Sure it won't be perfect, but you can mitigate the most obvious stuff quite easily and without constantly running into issues.

Ironically, greater forces in the world are actively trying to make us believe more comfort and security comes from a _reduction of privacy. _That idea however is a fallacy. Personal security and privacy go hand in hand - _especially in an information era._


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 22, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> I use Google because there is no such thing as "privacy" anymore, only the illusion of it.



My reason to use DDG  is that google manipulates the links, that pisses me of greatly.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jun 22, 2019)

Not using Google is less about privacy, though it is a factor. It’s more about how Google operates as a company, and that we need fewer almighty companies influencing our society, especially those that pretend like they aren’t doing it. I mean, Google has “accidentally” blocked content from competing browsers, even those based on chromium. When they get called out, they just say “oops” and then fix it, and for some reason it just gets shrugged off. I remember MS of the 90s, and they got thumped for such things.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 22, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Well Google Analytics is pretty much embedded on every page so it’s marked untrusted by default for me, no issues  I agree some of their other services can cause issues.


I use them. It helps webmasters out with who uses what browsers, OSes, devices, and provides us data to use to make the site better. We need to know what people look at so we can make better content. If people block this we can't make our sites as optimized. We won't know visitor counts or anything. I can't see IP addresses, or anything very personal. If anyone has any questions about Google Analytics let me know.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 22, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> I use them. It helps webmasters out with who uses what browsers, OSes, devices, and provides us data to use to make the site better. We need to know what people look at so we can make better content. If people block this we can't make our sites as optimized. We won't know visitor counts or anything. I can't see IP addresses, or anything very personal. If anyone has any questions about Google Analytics let me know.



Thanks for answering the post, i personally use DDG becorse i want my serches unbiased.
If google stopt doing that id use it again.


----------



## 64K (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Countryside (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 24, 2019)

I am a fan of dark modes and I have to say, this is pretty damn glorious. My homepage is the DDG search bar and its the exact same color as well. Its seamless

Not gonna be looking back anymore.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 24, 2019)

Countryside said:


>


Linus' reactions are interesting. Not sure I agree with his conclusions. In the end Edge is still made by MS, is ultimately still closed source and thus can not be completely trusted..


----------



## Countryside (Jun 24, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Linus' reactions are interesting. Not sure I agree with his conclusions. In the end Edge is still made by MS, is ultimately still closed source and thus can not be completely trusted..



Yeah, and i think it's unlikely that the switch to chromium will help them much because users will use the browser that they are accustomed to.

But the growing amount of chromium based browsers is worrying.


----------



## Frick (Jun 24, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> Im just a dad who thinks google are discusting, my hate begun when google copyed all our library books and stole its contents from the authors.



Pretty sure they didn’t. In fact I know they didn’t.

Personally I dislike all search engines. It’s literally impossible to find anything on the web today, even if you use exact terms they’re ignored or you find nothing. It’s like the sites aren’t crawled as such.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 24, 2019)

Actually, Edge was pretty decent.  I enjoyed using it.  It was only MS transition to being a Google subsidiary     that had me switch permanently to Firefox.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 24, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Actually, Edge was pretty decent.  I enjoyed using it.  It was only MS transition to being a Google subsidiary     that had me switch permanently to Firefox.



Yeah that is such a weird move. For the first time in decades they had a browser up to a point where it felt good to use, and they basically ditch it.


----------



## er557 (Jun 24, 2019)

the reason is there were compatibility problems and security issues, i'm pretty sure they had to find a way for a more global-standard browser.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 24, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> For the first time in decades they had a browser up to a point where it felt good to use, and they basically ditch it.


But it's Microsoft. A large portion of the public is unwilling to trust Microsoft which is why Windows 10 adoption rates have taken so long to ramp up. It doesn't matter how good the browser is or will be if no one trusts the people making it.


----------



## Zareek (Jun 24, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> Bing works best in america , in europa its useless.


Maybe Bing works best in America if you like garbage search results! Bing is totally worthless, on another level bad.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 24, 2019)

Zareek said:


> Maybe Bing works best in America if you like garbage search results! Bing is totally worthless, on another level bad.


I was being polite.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 24, 2019)

Zareek said:


> Maybe Bing works best in America if you like garbage search results! Bing is totally worthless, on another level bad.



I've always wondered why there is no Windows-ey 'BING!' sound that comes with each successfull search result. That'd be hilarious


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 24, 2019)

Zareek said:


> Maybe Bing works best in America if you like garbage search results! Bing is totally worthless, on another level bad.


If you say so. It’s only your opinion.


----------



## 64K (Jun 24, 2019)

Some stats for anyone interested:









						Search engine marketing statistics 2022 | Smart Insights
					

The latest search engine marketing statistics on usage and adoption to inform your search strategies and tactics in 2020 | Smart Insights




					www.smartinsights.com


----------



## Zareek (Jun 24, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> I've always wondered why there is no Windows-ey 'BING!' sound that comes with each successfull search result. That'd be hilarious


You would never hear it!


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 24, 2019)

64K said:


> Some stats for anyone interested:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye we need to promote DuckDuckgo


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 24, 2019)

64K said:


> Some stats for anyone interested:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I wonder how that data was collated?


----------



## Good3alz (Jun 24, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just removed Google DNSs from my router.


How? I use an ASUS router



er557 said:


> I'm not switching away from google, i find it the best IT information and tech questions solutions finder, be it community forums, knowledgebases, downloads, maybe simply because it has the most users, and automatically pools more info.





INSTG8R said:


> Been using it on all my devices for years. Google is literally marked untrusted.


This morning, I was just waking up and decided to browse over into my C drive and check out Google.
(show hidden files and folders on) ... Windows 7 64bit.
C:\Users\myname\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data
So I started opening up crash reports... and so on (EVERYTHING, open with Microsoft Word). I ended up seeing websites that I HAVE visited but never visit. I have all kinds of settings turned off in Google settings.. feed back, send data, Privacy settings and results I opt out of.. etc all turned off. So why is all of these things ( I can't show you as I have deleted it all sorry!) keeping track of comments others have made on youtube pages I visit, or websites I went to months ago? My computer is a database for Google. (So is yours if you look)

It seems sporadic.

Because of that, I started going through my bookmarks and deleted a couple until I clicked GPUz link (this site) and decided to wake up, close all of that and see what's new here.... came across this thread and ironically here I am.

I also don't like the way Google is run. YouTube is out of control (people making way to much money for videos that should cause accounts to be banned).


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 24, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> How? I use an ASUS router
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goat bless you


----------



## Zareek (Jun 24, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> I was being polite.


That makes more sense, I've actually had technically challenged people tell me the search on their computer was broken because they couldn't get any usable search results, only to find out that some sort of update had changed their default search from google to bing.



rtwjunkie said:


> If you say so. It’s only your opinion.


You are right it is my opinion but it is also the opinion of most the people I have ever discussed the topic with.  You may be literally the only person I have have heard of that claims Bing gives them good search results. If it works for you then great. I really tried to use it, they even had offered some sort of rewards program to use it. I couldn't do it. It was so bad!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 24, 2019)

Zareek said:


> You may be literally the only person I have have heard of that claims Bing gives them good search results. If it works for you then great.


Whether it is just me or many, and the numbers (5 or so percent) speak to millions, it speaks to people having their own mind. That’s great you don’t like it, and I can respect that opinion.  I do though, and it gives me fine results without having to submit to the biased results that the google monster gives.

To be honest, the primary factor most people who don’t use Bing is not their search results, it is the fact it comes from MS, which most people don’t trust.  This is a point I noticed @lexluthermiester made in another thread.

Funnily enough, although it is a fair point, those same people don’t see the irony of trusting Google, which has just as bad a history.


----------



## Zareek (Jun 24, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Whether it is just me or many, and the numbers (5 or so percent) speak to millions, it speaks to people having their own mind. That’s great you don’t like it. I do and it gives me fine results without having to submit to the biased results that the google monster gives.
> 
> To be honest, the primary factor most people who don’t use Bing is not their search results, it is the fact it comes from MS, which most people don’t trust.  This is a point I noticed @lexluthermiester made in another thread.
> 
> Funnily enough, although it is a fair point, those same people don’t see the irony of trusting Google, which has just as bad a history.


I don't disagree that google has slowly been pumping in bias. While I agree many people are more biased toward MS than Google, I don't agree that is the reason Bing isn't being used. Most people will take the easiest path toward their goal. If that goal is searching the internet and Edge is their default browser and Bing the default search engine, that is what they will use. Same with Google on their phone. If they are using Windows and not searching with Bing they are going out of their way to not use Bing. I in fact believe that most of that 5% that use Bing are using it because that is the default. They are not making a choice to specifically use Bing. You obviously are and it works for you, excellent.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 24, 2019)

Well excuse me for saying, i never heard anyone saying they use Bing nor Egde for they needs.
Beside this thread ofc.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 24, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> Well excuse me for saying, i never heard anyone saying they use Bing nor Egde for they needs.
> Beside this thread ofc.



I use Edge, not Bing so much. Not even sure what everyone needs in a browser besides what's on Edge (nor do I see why MS decided to migrate to Chrome themselves now). I never understood the pickiness with browsers at all tbh.. except in the "Mosaic vs Lynx" days. I mean, the differences are very negligible at this point.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 24, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> I use Edge, not Bing so much. Not even sure what everyone needs in a browser besides what's on Edge (nor do I see why MS decided to migrate to Chrome themselves now). I never understood the pickiness with browsers at all tbh.. except in the "Mosaic vs Lynx" days. I mean, the differences are very negligible at this point.


I disagree,i use firefox for the open source and i have so in many years.
Tampermonkey is one of my fave and alike.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 24, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> I disagree,i use firefox for the open source and i have so in many years.
> Tampermonkey is one of my fave and alike.



What does Tampermonkey do exactly? It seems like a dev tool... which is far from what I/average users need. That's kind of all I meant. It seems that the most user friendly features and extensions are available for any browser (pop up blockers, downloaders, spellcheckers, translators).

The one thing I do like about Firefox though is that the old Netscape Profile manager is still in it.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 24, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> What does Tampermonkey do exactly? It seems like a dev tool... which is far from what I/average users need. That's kind of all I meant. It seems that the most user friendly features and extensions are available for any browser (pop up blockers, downloaders, spellcheckers, translators).
> 
> The one thing I do like about Firefox though is that the old Netscape Profile manager is still in it.


[_Tampermonkey is the most popular userscript manager, with over 10 million weekly users. It's available for Chrome, Microsoft Edge, Safari, Opera Next and Firefox. _]
I use it for creating scripts in the olden days, now i use scripts made by others mostly.
Now lotsa browsers can use it tho.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 24, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> [_Tampermonkey is the most popular userscript manager, with over 10 million weekly users. It's available for Chrome, Microsoft Edge, Safari, Opera Next and Firefox. _]
> I use it for creating scripts in the olden days, now i use scripts made by others mostly.
> Now lotsa browsers can use it tho.



Oh, I didn't know it was for Edge and Safari too. Goes to show though that all of them seem to have the basics down. Which brings me to my point again: I don't understand the browser wars at all. It's probably more homogeneous than it's ever been, give or take a few platform specific features (like uploading cloud settings, etc).


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 24, 2019)

i stick with the inventors, i dont use wannabees


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 24, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> i stick with the inventors, i dont use wannabees



Who would that be? Firefox? Brendan Eich created javascript so he definitely has oldschool inventor cred.. but they fired him anyways due to his politics (seems he went to make Brave though). 

I don't know who else is around that was part of inventing the browser based internet. Seems like they're all retired or lowkey.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 24, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> Who would that be? Firefox? Brendan Eich created javascript so he definitely has oldschool inventor cred.. but they fired him anyways due to his politics (seems he went to make Brave though).
> 
> I don't know who else is around that was part of inventing the browser based internet. Seems like they're all retired or lowkey.


for long long time ago FF was the thing you wanted if you made codes or hacks, now adays the differences is to small to mention.
I use it becorse ive always used it, i took my IT education 20 years ago.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jun 25, 2019)

Countryside said:


> Yeah, and i think it's unlikely that the switch to chromium will help them much because users will use the browser that they are accustomed to.
> 
> But the growing amount of chromium based browsers is worrying.


MS needs a good browser for businesses. One they can shape for their O365 services, and one that gives corporate control and support. Google already has a history of messing with MS on the web. 

Right now, I have IE, FF, Chrome, and Edge on my work machine. Some intranet stuff will only work on one of the above. It’s a real treat, I tell ya.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 25, 2019)

I also use Opera,my FF is so modded that my national TV wont display on it , corse it says im abroad 
Only adds i ever see is actually here on TPU.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 25, 2019)

Countryside said:


> But the growing amount of chromium based browsers is worrying.



curious why chromium has anything to do with it. The chromium project was created by google, but chromium is open source. You can make modifications and compile it yourself with or without whatever you want.


----------



## Countryside (Jun 25, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> curious why chromium has anything to do with it. The chromium project was created by google, but chromium is open source. You can make modifications and compile it yourself with or without whatever you want.



Market Dominance

With Chromium taking so much market share, it’s easy to imagine competition slowing down and browser technology getting less diverse.


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2019)

I've just stuck with Chrome, so it seems I might have to try another search engine...  I take it, it's work safe and such like??


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 25, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just removed Google DNSs from my router.



you should be using quad9 or cloudfare dns anyway...


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 26, 2019)

I use Open/cisco umbrella dns. 

Everyone also should watch the veritas vid and also ted cruz grilling them.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 26, 2019)

phill said:


> I've just stuck with Chrome, so it seems I might have to try another search engine...  I take it, it's work safe and such like??


Absolutely go for the Duck

Another reason to not use google


----------



## phill (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm on it now


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 26, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> ...
> This morning, I was just waking up and decided to browse over into my C drive and check out Google.
> (show hidden files and folders on) ... Windows 7 64bit.
> C:\Users\myname\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data
> ...


Just don't let a super-hidden folder make you believe MS doesn't keep track of those sort of things... try opening the index.dat in C:\Users\*USER*\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 26, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Just don't let a super-hidden folder make you believe MS doesn't keep track of those sort of things... try opening the index.dat in C:\Users\*USER*\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5


And if that file doesn't exist?


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 26, 2019)

Yeah, I don't have a "Temporary Internet Files" in that path.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jun 26, 2019)

I also don’t have that folder... on my Linux Mint machine.


----------



## c2DDragon (Jun 26, 2019)

I unchecked the "Hide protected operation system files (recommanded)" and I see Temporary Internet Files is a shortcut. Windows refuses me to access it . I love not being able to open something on my own drives ahah. Ok gotta force the entrance.


----------



## buzzi (Jun 26, 2019)

startpage anyone?
I ditched google search years ago, but DDG was unable to compete in results (at least in 2014), so far I am happy with startpage, I find its option to visit pages through embedded proxy really cool.


----------



## c2DDragon (Jun 26, 2019)

I used startpage like 2 years but I prefer duck. I get more accurated results. At least it is what I feel.
Btw I forced my way to the file container.dat. Empty  It was last modified june 4th, 2019 so I guess after the windows update when I reused my privacy settings on windows it blocked it again.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 26, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> And if that file doesn't exist?





Rahnak said:


> Yeah, I don't have a "Temporary Internet Files" in that path.


That is a "super hidden" directory, you'll need to type it in to find it. 
Also, any Linux or Mac users know this doesn't apply to them  



c2DDragon said:


> I used startpage like 2 years but I prefer duck. I get more accurated results. At least it is what I feel.
> Btw I forced my way to the file container.dat. Empty


Was there anything in the "Content.ie5" file? Or did you not see one there at all?  I believe Windows 10 stores the same thing in an iNetCache location there...


----------



## c2DDragon (Jun 26, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Was there anything in the "Content.ie5" file? Or did you not see one there at all?  I believe Windows 10 stores the same thing in an iNetCache location there...


Yes I got 4 files with caps letters and numbers with few things like icons from the Final Fantasy XIV launcher (which uses IE mechanics) but the container.dat is empty and size is 0
I also have an IE file at the root of Temporary Internet Files, which isn't a shortcut here, same files, same data.
What is it supposed to show ? A sort of logger with internet history ?



The files here are only Final Fantasy XIV launcher's icons and js.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 26, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> That is a "super hidden" directory, you'll need to type it in to find it.


I can readily see the folder you defined directly in both of my file managers, Windows Explorer and FreeCommander. No such file "index.dat" exists. Are you on, or talking about, Windows 10 or something else?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 26, 2019)

c2DDragon said:


> Yes I got 4 files with caps letters and numbers with few things like icons from the Final Fantasy XIV launcher (which uses IE mechanics) but the container.dat is empty and size is 0
> What is it supposed to show ? A sort of logger with internet history ?


Once you get into that folder, there's an "index.dat" file



and the contents of that file tend to show all the locations you've browsed. The "Content.ie5" folder is "super-hidden", so you have to manually go there, and the files and folders inside are system files, so you have to enable that to see them at all. Mine's pretty stripped because I never use IE on my machine....



lexluthermiester said:


> I can readily see the folder you defined directly in both of my file managers, Windows Explorer and FreeCommander. No such file "index.dat" exists. Are you on, or talking about, Windows 10 or something else?


Windows 7. On 10, I think it's the "container.dat" file, which shows empty on the ones I've checked, altho the other random named folders are still there. I'd not checked to see where MS stores that data on the newer OSes, think that's a research project for later this week


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 26, 2019)

Here's what mine looks like;



Empty.

EDIT - In case anyone is wondering, the reason my Explorer looks all dark is because of a custom theme I use and very much enjoy.


----------



## c2DDragon (Jun 26, 2019)

I guess we are protected from Microsoft


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 26, 2019)

Sorry, went astray from the topic at hand. Nice to compare collection agencies, but the real discussion is DDG. I've used it erratically in the past, but I may start shifting more to it forward on... I've moved to Kiwi on my phone to keep things away from Chrome a little more, I think making all my search engines default to DDG is something to do this weekend...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 26, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Sorry, went astray from the topic at hand. Nice to compare collection agencies, but the real discussion is DDG.


Funny how easily that happens.. 


Ahhzz said:


> I've moved to Kiwi on my phone to keep things away from Chrome a little more


I remember reading about this a while back;








						Kiwi Browser's latest update brings Google Chrome Extensions to Android
					

The popular third-party Chromium-based browser called Kiwi Browser has just added a major new feature in its latest update: Google Chrome extension support!




					www.xda-developers.com
				



And the nice thing is when Kiwi updates itself, it doesn't reset the default search engine, so if you set it to DDG, it stays there.


----------



## c2DDragon (Jun 26, 2019)

Firefox focus with DDG as search engine is not bad for smartphone.
Never heard of Kiwi before, thanks


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 26, 2019)

c2DDragon said:


> Firefox focus with DDG as search engine is not bad for smartphone.


That's what I'm using on my Tablet.


----------



## cornemuse (Jun 26, 2019)

Ran across this article:

https://www.projectveritas.com/2019...revent-trump-situation-in-2020-on-hidden-cam/

Interesting, _and_ frightening.

Not so much the Trump thing but the Goolag mindset.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 26, 2019)

It can be quit a wide topic, i welcome ideas like kiwi and alike.
Cheers all


----------



## Good3alz (Jun 26, 2019)

c2DDragon said:


> I *unchecked the "Hide protected operation system files (recommanded)*" and I see Temporary Internet Files is a shortcut.


This is the file picture I found.
 (I am so tempted to post a topless woman right now! )




.


.



.



.

When I opened that file I found this:


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 26, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> This is the file picture I found.
> (I am so tempted to post a topless woman right now! )
> View attachment 125749
> 
> ...



Meh dont kill the thread


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 26, 2019)

cornemuse said:


> Ran across this article:
> 
> https://www.projectveritas.com/2019...revent-trump-situation-in-2020-on-hidden-cam/
> 
> ...



I hope others can see that. They can hate Trump all they like, but realize that tomorrow it's going to be YOU.


----------



## tacosRcool (Jun 26, 2019)

Duckduckgo is much better than google


----------



## vectoravtech (Jun 26, 2019)

I use https everywhere and three other extensions privacy badger, ghostery, and ublock origin. I have been using duckduckgo for five years.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 27, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> I hope others can see that. They can hate Trump all they like, but realize that tomorrow it's going to be YOU.



I only see a badly made up conspiracy-esque webpage.

As for "it can happen to you..." if you're referencing censorship, it already has.  *shrugs*  I lived.  It sucks yes, but freedom of speech is not freedom from consequences.

As for Duck Duck Go, uncensored and private searche engines should always be available as long as our democracy has even the faintest sign of a pulse left.  I hope that continues, and Duck Duck Go is an excellent one.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 27, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I only see a badly made up conspiracy-esque webpage.
> 
> As for "it can happen to you..." if you're referencing censorship, it already has.  *shrugs*  I lived.



If you're really that OK with it, then I'm fine playing along. I only support civil freedoms because that's what I thought people like you wanted. If I'm suddenly in a world where people care less, then fine. I'm sensitive to whatever you go with. But if average (especially secular) folks start pushing censorship themselves, then all bets are off. It's changing the rules and opening Pandora's box. Then I myself will ally with my own likeminded folks (mainly Orthodox and Catholics and other traditionalists who never enjoyed liberal values in the first place), who inevitability will ally with Muslim and Hindu bros.. and society will get censored back into Old World levels again. And don't think that won't happen or that a heavily censored society will ever stay the secular route for long. They're the not ones who are breeding. Eventually traditionalists will grab the levers of power and form it in their image.

I'd prefer you actually care though. Then none of this happens at all. I could live with the results, but not many could.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 5, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> If you're really that OK with it



I'm not as a user, but see no need for government to tell private enterprise what to do.  That, and I just like a side of facts and foundation with my conspiracy.  Google has done enough without hookey pokey webpages claiming to have "insider knowledge."  We don't need that.  Google admits what they have done for all to see and that's damning enough.

As for governmental policy, well, I feel we have far more to worry about than googles behavior there...

So use another search engine.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 5, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> MS needs a good browser for businesses. One they can shape for their O365 services, and one that gives corporate control and support. Google already has a history of messing with MS on the web.
> 
> Right now, I have IE, FF, Chrome, and Edge on my work machine. Some intranet stuff will only work on one of the above. It’s a real treat, I tell ya.



Sounds very familiar. I usually have 2 or 3 different browsers open just to make sure the sessions are separated as well, or you might just end up with some _very_ strange refreshes of pages 

The browsers that are most consistent across all web based content are Chrome and FF - and not just a little bit. Edge also still has its issues in some places, but that is mostly not on Edge but on lacking support for Edge, which in turn sorta makes sense given the market share. And IE... yeah, if all else fails, that tends to happen after all, and is a great excuse to get a cup of coffee while it loads 



StrayKAT said:


> If you're really that OK with it, then I'm fine playing along. I only support civil freedoms because that's what I thought people like you wanted. If I'm suddenly in a world where people care less, then fine. I'm sensitive to whatever you go with. But if average (especially secular) folks start pushing censorship themselves, then all bets are off. It's changing the rules and opening Pandora's box. Then I myself will ally with my own likeminded folks (mainly Orthodox and Catholics and other traditionalists who never enjoyed liberal values in the first place), who inevitability will ally with Muslim and Hindu bros.. and society will get censored back into Old World levels again. And don't think that won't happen or that a heavily censored society will ever stay the secular route for long. They're the not ones who are breeding. Eventually traditionalists will grab the levers of power and form it in their image.
> 
> I'd prefer you actually care though. Then none of this happens at all. I could live with the results, but not many could.



Those conspiracy pages are in fact part of the problem of today. They add to the mountains of (often conflicting) information that's out there. Its just another web page and its credibility leaves much to be desired. It has the opposite effect of what it wants to achieve and it dives right into the troll-heavy Trump debate.

That tells me enough: AVOID.

What I am missing is for people to take a step back and consider what they're really looking at. Media-wisdom, if you will. Recognizing solid sources and questionable ones. Thát is what is really going to bring progress and make people aware. Some whisteblowing is symptomatic and does very little in the grand scheme of things. It takes Snowden-levels of whisteblowing to even make a tiny dent.

Its the same idea as 'give a man a fish and feed him for a day...' - you need to teach people how to fish. And I hate to say this, but the US has cultivated a population and level of intelligence wrt this subject that is frightening. You say 'I thought that is what people like you wanted'... man, you're already way too late if you start worrying now. The fact that Trump got to the office the way he did, on the back of email scandals and Twitter, is the perfect proof of how rotten the US media and its receivers have become. Consider for a moment that POTUS is using 'fake news' as an argument of defense while being the biggest promotor of fake news himself. This is the guy with nuclear launch codes by the way - trolling the world through Twitter.

And I'm afraid that influence has also gained ground over here, we see it every day and those traditionalists and old powers are already on the rise. Erdogan in Turkey and Putin in Russia, hell even Kim in North Korea has gained strength because of the recent talks, recent bills being passed tightening up abortion laws... and note, it is exactly Trump and his right wing evangelist movement, Tea Party extremist views that drive that. The US has a Christian fundamentalist problem and I'm glad you recognize it. These people thrive on conflict and the ingredients are right there waiting. Bolton is another one of those guys that just love to see the world burn to gain influence. You can look at him for the recent Iran events.

Sorry for the direct delivery but when you're in the middle of this, I think you're not even capable of seeing how deep inside the rabbit hole you already are. The fact you linked that page should be an eye opener to you - not the content of it. This problem is integrated in your society and it infects the world outside of it as well, I doubt its even possible to yank it out again.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Jul 5, 2019)

s3thra said:


> I use DDG on all my devices. I find their !Bang feature incredibly powerful and useful.
> 
> I still use Google for looking up very specific things, such as searching for something that I know has happened quite recently in my local area. Google is very powerful in this regard, but I'll route a Google search indirectly through DDG using the !g bang.
> 
> For general searches, DDG is fine though, with the added benefit of it not creeping on you or skewing search results.



Likewise. It creeps me out that ads are based on what I searched/browsed recently, and at least have no worries like that with DDG.


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 6, 2019)

I tried DDG and the interface is butt-ugly. I *think* (it's been a while) the results I got were somewhat useless too.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jul 6, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> I tried DDG and the interface is butt-ugly. I *think* (it's been a while) the results I got were somewhat useless too.


Like bing, the usage of DDG can be rather bad locally, i havent had any issues with search here in Denmark.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 6, 2019)

The search results are always going to be less refined with DDG. But its good to keep in mind the reason why - and also the advantages of a more 'neutral' search algorithm. It keeps ya sane.



Octopuss said:


> I tried DDG and the interface is butt-ugly. I *think* (it's been a while) the results I got were somewhat useless too.



The interface can be edited, it looks a lot like Google these days, sans the special boxes they use to put information in focus for you depending on the type of content (for example the google Translate box, the 'main subject' box etc.)


----------

